# The price of feed



## fireretriever (May 31, 2011)

My dog food jumped $4 in price this week. I feed so much that I am really starting to worry. Everything keeps going up and my paycheck is staying the same so I don't know what I'm going to do. Looks like I may not be a dog hunter much longer or at least I want be hunting as many dogs. If yall have any ideas put them out there because I need em.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jun 1, 2011)

I was feeding Black Gold until the price kept going up. I switched to the Sportmix at TSC and I can honestly tell you that I see no difference in my dogs. They love it, their stools are just as firm and I see no more stools in their pen than I did when they were on Black Gold. I also feed the same amount as I did with BG. It's good dog food.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jun 1, 2011)

I hope your giving your hounds their immunizations and worming meds. I'd go broke if I took them to the vet for the maintenance stuff.

Depending on how much your working your dogs consider the serving size. Look at the recommendation on the bag. I think alot of folks are guilty of over feeding.


----------



## Beagler282 (Jun 1, 2011)

Just bought 13 bags of Black Gold and was told the price was going up another $1.50 bag.They are going to out price themselves before too long.Never seen a dog food company raise their prices as much as they do.


----------



## goose buster (Jun 1, 2011)

Was feeding Diamond High Energy.This time last year it was 21.99 a bag.Now it is 28.95 a bag. Went back to Purina
dog chow for the time being. Getting it at B.J.'S FOR 23.39 a bag.It was 21.99 I will feed it for now until I find something I like better.


----------



## simpleman30 (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm feeding the red bag of showtime.  not sure what the protein/fat content that feed is.  it's around $18/bag and my dogs have no issues.


----------



## funderburkjason (Jun 1, 2011)

simpleman30 said:


> I'm feeding the red bag of showtime.  not sure what the protein/fat content that feed is.  it's around $18/bag and my dogs have no issues.



The red showtime is 21/12. We used to feed the blue showtime which is 27/20 but it kept going up so now we feed value pak. It is 24/20 and it is good feed havent seen any differences in the blue bag of showtime. Value pak is only 18$ a bag. I tried the red bag of showtime but my dogs would not hardly eat it.


----------



## ylhatch (Jun 1, 2011)

simpleman30 said:


> I'm feeding the red bag of showtime.  not sure what the protein/fat content that feed is.  it's around $18/bag and my dogs have no issues.



i also feed the red bag during the off season.when deer season starts up i feed the blue bag.the red bag is only $16.50 where i get it


----------



## Lil D (Jun 1, 2011)

River Run High Energy, 22.25 a bag, can't beat it.


----------



## mlandrum (Jun 1, 2011)

My Blues eat Purina Dog Chow from Walmart, I buy the #50 bag for $ 19.00  with #4lbs extra.   They have been doing fine , in fact a little to over weight????  My 9-Week pups love it also ----- I'm a Happy Boo-Dog rabbit hunter!!!!!


----------



## black an tan man (Jun 1, 2011)

yea no joke i bought 1  50pound bag of black gold toay for $35.68 YIKES


----------



## GA DAWG (Jun 2, 2011)

black an tan man said:


> yea no joke i bought 1  50pound bag of black gold toay for $35.68 YIKES


Crap. That's 8 more dollars a bag than what I paid today!!! Anyhow I agree with that other post.  They are going to price themselves right out of business. Heck I can get diamond extreme athlete cheaper. Im fixin to swap. Atleast for my young dog. The other one has only ate black gold her whole life. Shes about to be 9. I guess that's unless it hit 30 a bag here.  I'll be done with it!!!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jun 2, 2011)

I have to agree Black Gold is jacking the price with less quality control. I've found remnants of other dog foods in the bag more often lately where they dont have their own mill.

I've used Sportmix before and the dogs did good on it. There are others that work but there is more to shovel as well.


----------



## UGA hunter (Jun 2, 2011)

Guys I spoke with Black Gold the other day. If you ever have a problem finding other dog food, bag up that other food in a Ziploc bag and send it to them. They will help you out and they need all the feedback they can get. They are working on the price and working on getting their own mill.


----------



## gemcgrew (Jun 2, 2011)

I feed Ol' Roy from Walmart. I mix 50/50 the Complete Nutrition and High Performance. I feed less than a cup per day this time of year. Ends up less than $20 a bag.


----------



## kfoskey (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm feeding Valu-Pak in the white bag. Think it's 21-12. Only costs $16.50 per bag. I usually feed Black Gold during the hunting season. I'm not sure that I will this year though with prices continuing to climb.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jun 2, 2011)

UGA hunter said:


> Guys I spoke with Black Gold the other day. If you ever have a problem finding other dog food, bag up that other food in a Ziploc bag and send it to them. They will help you out and they need all the feedback they can get. They are working on the price and working on getting their own mill.


They better work hard!! My supplier just informed me hes done with it. Hes says hes sold a tractor trailer load a week or month for years now. He said he just cant sell it anymore due to the price.. SOOOO LONG black gold. I've also sent the sorry feed back in ziplock. They did reinburse me but I never heard out of the feed. I WAS a huge supporter of BG because they were a great supporter to the coon hunts. I also think when BG first started. They cared more about the little man.. Now that focus has changed. They are more in to foo foo dogs and pitbulls. They will be another to come along that cares about the hounds before long. Just sit back and watch


----------



## specialk (Jun 2, 2011)

mlandrum said:


> My Blues eat Purina Dog Chow from Walmart, I buy the #50 bag for $ 19.00  with #4lbs extra.   They have been doing fine , in fact a little to over weight????  My 9-Week pups love it also ----- I'm a Happy Boo-Dog rabbit hunter!!!!!



green bag??........ same here.......mine get a scoop each(2 cups) a day......


----------



## Beagler282 (Jun 2, 2011)

GA DAWG said:


> They better work hard!! My supplier just informed me hes done with it. Hes says hes sold a tractor trailer load a week or month for years now. He said he just cant sell it anymore due to the price.. SOOOO LONG black gold. I've also sent the sorry feed back in ziplock. They did reinburse me but I never heard out of the feed. I WAS a huge supporter of BG because they were a great supporter to the coon hunts. I also think when BG first started. They cared more about the little man.. Now that focus has changed. They are more in to foo foo dogs and pitbulls. They will be another to come along that cares about the hounds before long. Just sit back and watch



My supplier quit carrying BG also but will order it if i want it.I know the blue bag used to be top notch but now it's full of white specks in the feed.Just a bunch of fillers added now.


----------



## TallyHo (Jun 2, 2011)

I have been wondering if anyone feeds the River Run.  The feed store here carrys it but it's a dollar more than the diamond hi energy which would make it 23$ a bag.  I pay 22$ for the diamond at it stays at that price all the time, been feeding the high energy for several years and my hounds stool always looks good along with there coats and weight.  I also raise my pups on the Diamond Naturals large breed puppy and it has done outstanding...... 











Lil D said:


> River Run High Energy, 22.25 a bag, can't beat it.


----------



## UGA hunter (Jun 2, 2011)

GA DAWG said:


> I also think when BG first started. They cared more about the little man.. Now that focus has changed. They are more in to foo foo dogs and pitbulls. They will be another to come along that cares about the hounds before long. Just sit back and watch



I'm not going to argue with you on the forum but this is a funny statement. If they really didn't care, our SE rep wouldn't have been in Kentucky last week at a herding dog trial or in Tennesee the week before at a coon hunt and wouldn't be sponsoring a local youth coon hunt here near me. He wouldn't have come out to my house to look at my large kennel full of 2 dogs to see how their feed was doing for me and recommend a different blend and talk dogs for over an hour. BG is one of the only all American companies left. Everyone else can feed their China made feed. I'll keep feeding BG. Now can't we all just get along.


----------



## chris mcdaniel (Jun 2, 2011)

I feed Ole Blue made in Madison Co Ga. at B&G Feed also available at Athens Hardware inAthens  $15.50 a bag from mill or $18.50 a bag and not drive an extra 20 miles thats a conveinence fee i geuss. Awsome food have Three GSP 's on ite and got 9 pups that will be on it in a few more weeks.....


----------



## GA DAWG (Jun 3, 2011)

UGA hunter said:


> I'm not going to argue with you on the forum but this is a funny statement. If they really didn't care, our SE rep wouldn't have been in Kentucky last week at a herding dog trial or in Tennesee the week before at a coon hunt and wouldn't be sponsoring a local youth coon hunt here near me. He wouldn't have come out to my house to look at my large kennel full of 2 dogs to see how their feed was doing for me and recommend a different blend and talk dogs for over an hour. BG is one of the only all American companies left. Everyone else can feed their China made feed. I'll keep feeding BG. Now can't we all just get along.


I know where he was but I really think the market has or is shifting away from the hunters. I like our rep. He's as good as they come. He probably hates the price increases as much as I do but he don't control that. Bottom line is they are going to lose business over it. Its not just talk on this forum. Its talk on every coon hunting forum I look at. We can get along though.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jun 3, 2011)

chris mcdaniel said:


> I feed Ole Blue made in Madison Co Ga. at B&G Feed also available at Athens Hardware inAthens  $15.50 a bag from mill or $18.50 a bag and not drive an extra 20 miles thats a conveinence fee i geuss. Awsome food have Three GSP 's on ite and got 9 pups that will be on it in a few more weeks.....



Chris, 
I have several buddies who feed Ole Blue and they swear by it. Like you say, less than $20 a bag and their dogs look great. I may eventually try it myself.


----------



## yonceyboy (Jun 3, 2011)

Ole Blue for my hounds also.I guess that preacher man will have something to say about this. but it is good feed for the money.BG is great but tooooo Hiiiiiiiiigh.


----------



## Prorain (Jun 3, 2011)

I feed retriever brand from TSC $20.32 tax and all for 50 lbs during the summer since I am not running them as much then I run them  on diamond hi-energy when i am running them hard and they look great.With 5 hounds i am getting 6-7 days a bag my grown dogs get 4-5 cups of food a day and my pups get half that.

Brian see if you can find you a feed store that sells in bulk find you a plastic drum maybe they can save you some $$$$$$$.Good Luck


----------



## Lil D (Jun 3, 2011)

QUOTE from TallyHo

(I have been wondering if anyone feeds the River Run.  The feed store here carrys it but it's a dollar more than the diamond hi energy which would make it 23$ a bag.  I pay 22$ for the diamond at it stays at that price all the time, been feeding the high energy for several years and my hounds stool always looks good along with there coats and weight.  I also raise my pups on the Diamond Naturals large breed puppy and it has done outstanding......)


My Response

I like River Run alot, and I mean ALOT!! But if you like Diamond and your dogs stay maintained on it and its cheaper, I would keep feeding it.  If Diamond ever goes down the road Black Gold does, I highly recommend River Run, you won't be disapointed.


----------



## jabb06 (Jun 3, 2011)

we use purina dog chow ..we get it at walmart for around 20.00.i feed it to my coonhounds,blue heelers & feists.they all seem to like it & do well on it.no runny pooh or ribs showing


----------



## UGA hunter (Jun 3, 2011)

The only time my dogs have looked better were when I was feeding raw (will go back if I can find somewhere to buy meat in bulk b/c it was cheaper and is by far better for the dogs). I've fed several other feeds and BG does best with my dogs. I do agree though that the price is getting a little too high but why switch if my dogs do better, eat less, and have less for me to clean up in their kennels.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jun 3, 2011)

I raised two litters on BG Puppy Feed  this spring couldn't have been happier with the way they looked and gained weight. If hope it doesn't go up much more as it works well for me.

Several others mentioned here do a great job keeping the dogs looking good but the amount of droppings in the pen increases as well. If BG does go up more I'll be looking at the others.


----------



## BlackKnight755 (Jun 4, 2011)

With the price of feed going through the roof, has anyone tried feeding out of a hopper instead of feeding a certain amount each day? I use to feed beagles a certain amount each day and put in automatic feeders (feed hoppers) and it seemed that my dogs stopped eating so much. It was like they knew it was there all the time and they could go by the feed hopper ever so often and eat a little bit rather than eating everything I put in the feed pan for them twice a day.


----------



## bigrob82 (Jun 7, 2011)

had a friend that tried feed bins in his kennels and all his dogs put on to much weight


----------



## mlandrum (Jun 7, 2011)

Ants would be the problem here!!!!!!  These suckers in the South can go through STEEL


----------



## swampcat95 (Jun 7, 2011)

*Feed Price*

I mix Purina Puppy and Dog Chow 50/50.  Both are @ $13.00 for a 20lb. bag.  The blend seems to work best for me.  Most of us over feed, so I got a scoop that meets portion amount.  I have a large hopper on my kennel, and I have to treat for ants weekly around it.


----------



## Brian Ratliff (Jun 7, 2011)

If yall paying $26-30 a bag for feed ya need to be looking into Showtime Extreme. You will not find a better feed in that Price range Period..


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jun 7, 2011)

Brian Ratliff said:


> If yall paying $26-30 a bag for feed ya need to be looking into Showtime Extreme. You will not find a better feed in that Price range Period..



Brian,
I have never heard of it around here. I'd like to try it.


----------



## Brian Ratliff (Jun 7, 2011)

Showtime Extreme 31 - 22 no corn no soy. 

Ask your Showtime Dealers about it you'll be glad you did!


----------



## hardwoodhallar (Jun 7, 2011)

i feed pride it is small pellits than most feed but dogs like it and this time of year a 50. bag will last me 2 weeks with 4 dogs eating i think it is 22 a bag with tax. it looks like most brands are going up every week like every thing else and yall are right our pay cheacks are not.


----------



## Retired Army Guy (Jun 7, 2011)

B.G. is very good but couldn't stand the price any more.  
"Sport Mix "now.  So far no problems.


----------



## hawg dawg (Jun 7, 2011)

Brian Ratliff said:


> Showtime Extreme 31 - 22 no corn no soy.
> 
> Ask your Showtime Dealers about it you'll be glad you did!



How much is that Showtime? Is it 50# bags?


----------



## Murphy (Jun 8, 2011)

hawg dawg said:


> How much is that Showtime? Is it 50# bags?



I feed Showtime mine isn't the extreme its the 27-20 Performance  Its $24 for a #50 sack


----------



## Brian Ratliff (Jun 8, 2011)

Extreme runs $26-30 depending on the Supplier 50lbs


----------



## Jester896 (Jun 8, 2011)

hawg dawg said:


> How much is that Showtime? Is it 50# bags?



Normally I use Showtime Blue 27/20 when the dogs are working a bunch and Purple when they are not 24/18.  A friend reccommended Black Gold and I have been looking at food some lately so I have been trying some.  Bought two bags the other day..1 puppy and one regular Blue Bag and they were right at $75 for both and I had been paying $18-20 each for the Showtime.  I do see a large difference in the puppy...there is twice as much left to shovel when I get home but it seems the puppies look better with the BG.  The Blue bag I have is much lighter than what I see at the shows and seems to be a whole lot oilier and I see no difference in the dogs.  I have looked at http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-reviews/dry/ for some of their reviews and found Showtime rated as 1 star and BG rated as 3 star out of 5 being the best for whatever that is worth.  The dogs looked good to me on Showtime...and I think the same place makes Diamond and Showtime here in Alma, GA and they do look a lot alike.  I have not tried the newer Extreme from Showtime.  I feed per instructions on the bag and judge from the dog..if it looses weight I increase feed...generally 2-3 cups from a dog feed cup



Murphy said:


> I feed Showtime mine isn't the extreme its the 27-20 Performance  Its $24 for a #50 sack


Where are you picking it up in Albany?  Showtime lists Bennent's as a dealer and you call them and they have never heard of Showtime Food.


----------



## specialk (Jun 8, 2011)

BlackKnight755 said:


> With the price of feed going through the roof, has anyone tried feeding out of a hopper instead of feeding a certain amount each day? I use to feed beagles a certain amount each day and put in automatic feeders (feed hoppers) and it seemed that my dogs stopped eating so much. It was like they knew it was there all the time and they could go by the feed hopper ever so often and eat a little bit rather than eating everything I put in the feed pan for them twice a day.



i have them in my kennels and have used them in the past.......like others have said my dogs got heavy during summer time when i didn't run as much.....i still use them when i'm away from home for a few days and can get no one to feed them for me......


----------



## Murphy (Jun 8, 2011)

Jester896 said:


> Where are you picking it up in Albany?  Showtime lists Bennent's as a dealer and you call them and they have never heard of Showtime Food.



I get it in Camilla at Lawrence Automotive The Car Quest shop Call and Talk to James Lawrence


----------



## Jester896 (Jun 8, 2011)

Murphy said:


> I get it in Camilla at Lawrence Automotive The Car Quest shop Call and Talk to James Lawrence



Ashburn and Sylvester @ Red Barn


----------



## funderburkjason (Jun 8, 2011)

I have always liked showtime. Its real good feed but they are starting to get like BG by jacking the price up too high. Now we feed value pack. Its done good so far. Its a good bit cheaper than showtime.


----------



## Jester896 (Jun 8, 2011)

bio-fuel and feed corn...who will pay more for it...either way feed is going to be driven up  .02


----------



## UGA hunter (Jun 8, 2011)

Showtime is owned by Diamond if I'm not mistaken or the same company owns both or something like that.


----------



## funderburkjason (Jun 9, 2011)

UGA hunter said:


> Showtime is owned by Diamond if I'm not mistaken or the same company owns both or something like that.



I dont think so. Diamond is owned by diamond pet foods. 
Showtime is made by mid south feeds in Alma GA


----------



## Jester896 (Jun 9, 2011)

funderburkjason said:


> I dont think so. Diamond is owned by diamond pet foods.
> Showtime is made by mid south feeds in Alma GA



At one time I have seen Diamond products on their site...maybe they just made it for them in this area...now it is just Showtime, Sonny's Pride, Best Dog, and Ole Jack's...  http://www.mid-southfeeds.com/dealer-locations


----------



## UGA hunter (Jun 9, 2011)

That's what I saw so that's why I was thinking that.


----------



## fireretriever (Jun 9, 2011)

Wow another week and another dollar higher. This has got to stop. Corn is about 9 bucks a bushel if you buy a semi load so there goes everything else. Thanks Mr president for deciding that corn liquor would make good fuel. I guess I am going to have to get rid of some dogs or teach them to pull my truck. I can't afford to feed both and I aint walkin.


----------



## Rabbitchaser (Jun 14, 2011)

If you are close enough to Alma,Ga..go to Mid South, if you have a kennel they will give you a discount..I use the orange bag 27/16 and my blue dogs do good on it, i tried the blue bag and not worth the $8.00 dollar difference..I have also used feeders and liked them, a hungry dog eats more..not good if you have potential fat dogs though..


----------

